# [SOLVED] Problem connecting to internet using fortigate 200B



## ksondo

Hi there, i have some issue that is similar to this, can someone help me out?

I have a problem with Fortigate200B. It has FortiOS 4.0 MR2 Patch 7. 

I have the fortigate unit in switch mode. I have a local LAN on the Switch with the following IP addresses: 192.168.1.5, 192.168.1.7, 192.168.1.9 and the switch interface is 192.168.1.99. 

I have defined these addresses on the address table, including the internet address 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0. 

I have created firewall policy for internet users to connect to the 3 pcs behind the switch. 

Firewall policy =internet to switch and switch to internet. 
at the internet zone, i have included 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 in the policy while on the switch zone i included all three pcs. All have http, https, Ping, icmp_any, ssh enabled. 

I have enabled central nat table. 
In the Nat table i configured single PCs as the original address and then translated address to be the public address pool. 

I try to access internet from the pcs, it is not possible. Also i try to connect using ssh, i cannot. 

Can someone advice me on how to handle this issue? 

Kind regards


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Fortigate 200b*

We will need the exact issue not a similar issue in order to try and assist you.

Please describe the exact issue you have.

Please also list any other devices eg routers and switches that may be attached to firewall and computers also.


----------



## ksondo

*Re: Fortigate 200b*

Thanks Moderator, i am happy the forum is active.

I have A Fortigate 200B unit and three computers to configure. Normally Fortigate 200B has a switch integrated, that is why i never purchased another switch. Please can you advice if the unit alone can work without a cisco switch?

Here is my exact issue below:

I have a problem with Fortigate200B. It has FortiOS 4.0 MR2 Patch 7. 

I have the fortigate unit in switch mode. I have a local LAN on the Fortigate integrated Switch(the switch is integrated to the UTM unit) with the following IP addresses: 192.168.1.5, 192.168.1.7, 192.168.1.9 and the switch interface is 192.168.1.99. 

I have defined these addresses on the address table, including the internet address 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0. 

I have created firewall policy for internet users to connect to the 3 pcs behind the switch(fortigate 200B integrated). 

Firewall policy =internet to switch and switch to internet. 
at the internet zone, i have included 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 in the policy while on the switch zone i included all three pcs. All have http, https, Ping, icmp_any, ssh enabled. 

I have enabled central nat table. 
In the Nat table i configured single PCs as the original address and then translated address to be the public address pool. 

I try to access internet from the pcs, it is not possible. Also i try to connect using ssh, i cannot. 

I will be very grateful if you can guide me.

Kind regards


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Problem connecting to internet using fortigate 200B*

I have created your own thread and moved your posts out of the other existing thread.

For future reference always create your own thread and not ask for help within an existing thread please.



> I have A Fortigate 200B unit and three computers to configure. Normally Fortigate 200B has a switch integrated, that is why i never purchased another switch. Please can you advice if the unit alone can work without a cisco switch?


I think you mayl need a vlan switch to attach to the fortigate 200B appliance and your internet router that supports vlan also to create id's.

Please check the documentation below:
http://docs.fortinet.com/fgt/archiv...050204_FortiGate-200_Administration Guide.pdf



> have the fortigate unit in switch mode


I assume you mean transparent mode which you have created a static route to the internet router.



> I have a local LAN on the Fortigate integrated Switch(the switch is integrated to the UTM unit) with the following IP addresses: 192.168.1.5, 192.168.1.7, 192.168.1.9 and the switch interface is 192.168.1.99.


The 3 pc's are all on the same vlan if different they should not have the same vlan id's unless they are connected to different physical interfaces for the internet.



> I have defined these addresses on the address table, including the internet address 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0.


You have included the gateway address of your internet router here as well?



> Firewall policy =internet to switch and switch to internet.
> at the internet zone, i have included 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 in the policy while on the switch zone i included all three pcs. All have http, https, Ping, icmp_any, ssh enabled.


DNS service will need to be forwarded from the Lan to Wan in the firewall rules for the vlan if all on the same vlan.

If in transparent mode no NAT is performed the vlan switch would have to be in NAT/route mode and usually there are default policies in place to allow communication from Lan to Wan and firewall rules should be configured to allow Http, Dns and other services.


----------



## ksondo

*Re: Problem connecting to internet using fortigate 200B*

Thanks a lot moderator,

Thanks a lot for the advice. I understand where i have problems now. I needed a vlan switch to get started. 
I will purchase one and then if i have any difficulty i will let you know.
I thought with the integrated switch of Fortigate unit, we could do the vlans but it never worked.

Kind regards


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Problem connecting to internet using fortigate 200B*

Hi no problem i think by design to be used with a vlan switch.

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ksondo

*Re: Problem connecting to internet using fortigate 200B*

Moderator, I have got a link of the fortiOS cookbook that solves the problems i was facing. I hope it will help others too.

http://docs.fortinet.com/fgt/fortigate-cookbook-40-mr3.pdf


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Problem connecting to internet using fortigate 200B*

Thanks for posting back and posting the docs it will help others i am sure.

I'll mark this as solved.


----------

